# Idiots "Adopting" Animals



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So I saw this ad on Craigslist of someone looking for hamster cages/supplies because they recently adopted an injured gerbil and didn't have the money to get him the stuff he needs. I happen to have a bunch of mouse stuff that I'm selling, so I contacted this person. I have two cages, one medium comfort wheel, a flying saucer wheel, two food bowls, and an igloo all in good condition and I was asking $15 which I thought was pretty fair for all that stuff. They responded by saying they don't have the money to pay for things. Okay so.....then WHY on earth did you adopt an animal if you can't afford anything for it!!!! I mean come on!! I understand being on a budget, but really you can't even afford fifteen dollars?? And yet you're texting me from a cell phone and have internet access?? WHY would anyone adopt an animal if they can't actually afford to take care of it! I hate to think how they're taking care, or really NOT taking care of that poor injured gerbil. And another thing! Why would you adopt an INJURED animal if you don't have any money to even get the thing a cage!! What the heck! People sometimes.....ugh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

People want something for nothing...if they can't afford $15.00 for all that stuff...which is a gigantic steal BTW, how the heck are they going to afford to take care of the little dude. I'm willing to bet they **** well have the money they just want free stuff and are shoveling a sob story to get it.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah I hate it when people rescue or adopt an animal in need and then think that because they did a good deed the public owes them some support. Or when people rescue animals and then try to "rehome" them and make a profit off of it. 
If she can't even afford $15 to get him that stuff I can't imagine what she's been feeding him or what he's living in, especially being injured. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I answered a craigslist list ad too. She had rescued a few dwarf hamsters that someone was going to turn loose, and she was asking for a free cage b/c she couldn't afford one.. I had an awesomely huge hamster cage and all accessories that I was willing to give her for free to help her out. I had to meet her close to her b/c she didnt have enough money for gas. When I met her she pulled up in a brand new escalade truck, with hundreds of dollars of tattoos. Really!?! She looked like she could afford a $15 cage. I felt like a sucker but whatever


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I mean I would be fine with helping someone out and giving them a free cage, but I had a lot of stuff and it was all in good condition the two wheels were basically brand new, so I didn't think $15 was too bad. I'm also trying to get any money I can to put aside in my rat fund. If you can't afford to get an animal anything, you really have no business rescuing it to begin with honestly. You need to hand it over to a real rescue that can actually take care of it. Once you rescue it, are you just gonna let it live in a cardboard box and eat scraps or something? It's just stupid how these people think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I am currently selling a hamster cage, and someone contacted me today who says she rescued a gerbil from a house that her fiancee was working in, she says that it was abandoned. She wanted to go to the pet store and see about buying it stuff before considering my barely used cage. She told me she only had $27, which was fine because I was only asking $30. But then she was saying that she would be needing a cage, bedding, food, wheel, and ball. And expected to get it all new at the store for under $27. I told her that for $27, I would give her the cage, bedding in the cage, and my extra rat food that I'm not using since I got the oxbow, plus, the cage comes with a wheel that is way too small for my rats. She asked about my extra ball and igloo, but I wasn't about to sell them for so low (cause I can put the extra igloo in the SCN when I get it, and since Penny has not grown, she uses the ball), especially considering that she told me she had $35 but needed the extra for cigarettes. 

I'm a little torn, because I need to sell the cage to put the money towards my rats' new cage, and it's taking up space. Plus, I want to help out an abandoned animal. I just have a problem with someone who needs/wants nice things for a pet, but is not willing to spend the money. I also worry for the gerbil's future, cause she said it bites and is scared, and I'm pretty sure she's never had a pet like this, so she might end up just giving it away.

EDIT: I should mention, the cage is $45 new and I used it for two weeks. I don't think it's a bad thing to try to get a little back, especially towards your own rat fund. And I am trying to give her everything I can without sacrificing my own rats' needs. Also, she mentioned that she's just been feeding the gerbil celery. I don't know anything about gerbils, but that doesn't sound good. And she's waiting until Friday to get my cage and food.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> I am currently selling a hamster cage, and someone contacted me today who says she rescued a gerbil from a house that her fiancee was working in, she says that it was abandoned. She wanted to go to the pet store and see about buying it stuff before considering my barely used cage. She told me she only had $27, which was fine because I was only asking $30. But then she was saying that she would be needing a cage, bedding, food, wheel, and ball. And expected to get it all new at the store for under $27. I told her that for $27, I would give her the cage, bedding in the cage, and my extra rat food that I'm not using since I got the oxbow, plus, the cage comes with a wheel that is way too small for my rats. She asked about my extra ball and igloo, but I wasn't about to sell them for so low (cause I can put the extra igloo in the SCN when I get it, and since Penny has not grown, she uses the ball), especially considering that she told me she had $35 but needed the extra for cigarettes.
> 
> I'm a little torn, because I need to sell the cage to put the money towards my rats' new cage, and it's taking up space. Plus, I want to help out an abandoned animal. I just have a problem with someone who needs/wants nice things for a pet, but is not willing to spend the money. I also worry for the gerbil's future, cause she said it bites and is scared, and I'm pretty sure she's never had a pet like this, so she might end up just giving it away.
> 
> EDIT: I should mention, the cage is $45 new and I used it for two weeks. I don't think it's a bad thing to try to get a little back, especially towards your own rat fund. And I am trying to give her everything I can without sacrificing my own rats' needs. Also, she mentioned that she's just been feeding the gerbil celery. I don't know anything about gerbils, but that doesn't sound good. And she's waiting until Friday to get my cage and food.


Yeah like I want to help this person out, I feel bad knowing that poor gerbil is probably in crappy conditions. But $15 is really reasonable for everything I was offering her. If she can afford a cell phone and internet, why can't she spend $15? That's way cheaper than she could ever get all that stuff for at a pet store. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree. I don't think the point to owning a pet is to do so by spending as little money as possible. And nothing in life is ever free. 

It's not unreasonable to expect to recoup some of what you have spent when selling used items. That doesn't mean I agree with the people on craigslist currently selling a SCN for $200, even if it was only used for a week, since you can get one new for $140. Or people who have a cage for a year and expect to only lose $10 off the price of it new. But if you price a used item reasonably compared to new and it's current condition, then you're not trying to scam someone. 

Also, just because someone has "rescued" a pet doesn't mean that they deserve to get items for free. Now, I love giving to real rescues. But if I go to the pet store and save all the feeders, that doesn't entitle me to free cages, food, and bedding. I think it's great when you can give your used cage to someone else who needs it. But not being able to afford $15 for a cage when food and bedding will cost about that a month? That's just irresponsible.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I hate people like that I mean it makes no sense to rescue if you have no resources I feel bad for the gerbil who knows maybe they do have a cage and just want free stuff, but gee i spend more on my animals then i do myself lol


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Batman said:


> I hate people like that I mean it makes no sense to rescue if you have no resources I feel bad for the gerbil who knows maybe they do have a cage and just want free stuff, but gee i spend more on my animals then i do myself lol


Same here, I constantly go in stores and even if I'm supposed to be shopping for myself I can't help but see stuff and think "would my rats like this?" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Both my rats and my cats eat high quality food. The cats are on Taste of the Wild, rats on Oxbow. Meanwhile, I eat ramen, mac and cheese, and hot pockets on a regular basis to save money. Plus, if I am anywhere in the vicinity of petsmart, I must stop and buy something for the rats. I think I have a problem... lol. 

Also, found out today that work sells off brand carefresh, so I can use my employee discount for bedding! And I checked this fact before I went and bought stuff for me. Kinda makes me mad that the girl buying my cage prioritized cigarettes over buying her gerbil more stuff. I understand that they are highly addictive, but she also made the decision to take in an animal that she doesn't seem to have the resources to care for.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

The dollar tree my best friend for ny rats bc they have those bins my ratties love to dig in the organic dirt I place in it so they hide their treats in it also it's sad when you go into the house ware department at Wal-Mart and see a utensil holder you buy it wrap it in fleece for them to hide and you shove your utensils in an old jar haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Personally if I'm giving cages/animal stuff for free I give it to a shelter, who c an either use it or sell it to help with the rescues. That way I know it's going to a good cause. I also know from when I ran a rescue all of that helps a lot. The yearly cost of food and medical at a rescue would make most people cry, and a lot of the small rescues that cost is coming from the owner of the shelter.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

The rescue i work at it costs 200 dollars a day to run it so they basically rely on donations. When i can i love to donate to shelters there is a lot of hard work to go into it and unfortun some people mean well by rescuing, but then they don't do it properly if that makes sense


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

If I could find an actual rescue I would gladly give all that stuff away for free, but there aren't any hamster/mouse/gerbil rescues in my area. There's a rat rescue but obviously all this stuff is way too small for a rat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> If I could find an actual rescue I would gladly give all that stuff away for free, but there aren't any hamster/mouse/gerbil rescues in my area. There's a rat rescue but obviously all this stuff is way too small for a rat.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I would gladly donate to the rat rescue if the cage was big enough, but there really isn't a rescue for smaller rodents here that I can find.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Have you guys tried contacting your local humane society? I know they are not all the same, but the ones I used to work with when doing rescue would send people with ferrety donations my way. They did home inspections with known rescues and did not encourage people to go to the rescues..that well, were more hoarder types. They may even just have people who do foster type care for small rodents, ours did, but again I know all humane society's are not the same.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok so I just asked on a Facebook group asking if anyone knew of any local small animal rescues I could give my stuff to. A person messaged me saying they take in all kinds of small animals all the time because she feels bad for them and wants to help out. She isn't an official rescue with a name or anything though. Should I give her the stuff? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

